# Offshore Ponce 04/27/2008



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

fished 100' to 120' all morning then around 11am
the bite turned on and filled our quota of 2
per person by noon all were over 30"

mine were 34" and 35" and 25 plus lbs


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Great lookin' side-eyes there!!! What type of baits/rigs do you use for those dudes? 

Skunk


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I feel hungry suddenly.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

Those snapper look a little red. Looks like they've been in the sun a little too long. You should have given them some of your SPF60 


Great catch and great photo.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

....I'm filling a little hungry myself.....nice work..


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*not bad*

Where did you go Turtle Mound?


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

bottom rig with squid


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

mmm :beer:


----------

